# Nikon D70 problem triggering remote flash



## barcelona (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi I just bought flash trigger and receiver model RF-604D and I cant get them working. Any help welcome.


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2011)

The trigger goes on the camera's hot shoe. The receiver goes on the flash unit shoe and you have to put a battery(s) in the receiver and turn it on.

Both trigger and receiver must be set to the same channel.

The battery in the trigger could be dead.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> The battery in the trigger could be dead.


 Happened to me recently.  Kept scratching my head what was wrong, the receiver batteries were good.  then it dawned on me (BRIGHT LIGHT WARNING) the transmitter also has a battery.  Replaced and problem solved.


----------

